# SoundMagic PL11 or ES18 or any other suggestions around 600Rs



## bayern_tig (May 14, 2015)

SM PL11 is currently retailing at 500 on amazon wheres ES18 is 650.
Very tight budget so I'm wondering if paying extra for ES18 worth it?

Any other suggestions at this price bracket are also welcome


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2015)

ES18. It's the better version.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2015)

ES18 has excellent  sound quality  but the build quality  is not... My old ES18 has wires that are torn out.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 20, 2015)

Dont buy es18 . i bought it after some guy in this forum recommended it to me. After a month the left side went dead. 

Just buy a Sony,JBL or Creative. Soundmagic and other Chinese brands have inconsistent build quality. Some ppl praise it some people hate it. U need to be lucky with these products.


----------



## icebags (May 21, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Dont buy es18 . i bought it after some guy in this forum recommended it to me. After a month the left side went dead.
> 
> Just buy a Sony,JBL or Creative. Soundmagic and other Chinese brands have inconsistent build quality. Some ppl praise it some people hate it. U need to be lucky with these products.



u should have tried to get a replacement. es18 is pretty good, i am using 1 for more than a year, no issues. and sound quality is decent for what u pay for, the upper / higher freq is a bit fuzzy, but overall good bassy sound quality.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (May 21, 2015)

I dont think replacement applies for products which are used for a month a more. Flipkart will just tell us to comtact the manufacturers


----------



## Remind1990 (May 25, 2015)

ES18 is very good been using one for a year now you can also try the ES18S to be honest Sound Magic has really good value for money products I am actually surprised how well they are doing in terms of performance than my old Skull Candy or Sennheiser earphones!

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> u should have tried to get a replacement. es18 is pretty good, i am using 1 for more than a year, no issues. and sound quality is decent for what u pay for, the upper / higher freq is a bit fuzzy, but overall good bassy sound quality.



Totally agree man!


----------



## sandynator (May 25, 2015)

I had got my es18 in august 2012 & used it till Oct. 2013. It was lying idle till Feb 2014 when I gave it to my cousin who is still using it for his daily commute. 

If used & taken care properly it can last long.

OR you can check *cowon em1 @ 675* or *piston 2 [chocolate smell]* if found from genuine source.


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2015)

Either get ES18 or get creative EP630.


----------



## Remind1990 (Jun 1, 2015)

Get the ES18 its cheap online the reviews are pretty good too. Hope this suggestions help


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2015)

+1 to ES18. Been using it for more than a year myself.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 1, 2015)

Cowon EM1....bought one.


----------



## bayern_tig (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had the es18 before but it didn't last at all. build was very poor. hence hesitant to get one again.
Looking at the JBL T100A 
Reviews JBL T100A Wired Headphones Headphone - Latest Review of JBL T100A Wired Headphones, India | Page No. 7, 61 - 70 | Flipkart.com

how's it? I listen to a lot of EDM.

I'm getting it for 599


----------



## Minion (Jun 4, 2015)

forget JBL at budget of 600.Get es18 or piston.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 7, 2015)

cowon em1 has good build quality, go for it. tangle free cables.


----------

